# Ironman - progress pics before and after gear



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Thought I'd post up my progress since coming off gear last year.



pic 1) july 2012 on gear

pic 2) jan 2013 been off since about september 2012 - struggled and lost shape size and put on bf - bad times

pic 3) feb 2013 Worked alot on my diet and changed my training to suit no gear - been on a carb cycling diet posted by #pscarb - also realised that I didnt need anywhere near the carbs/calories having no gear.

pic 4) april 2013 Started putting more cardio in

pic 5) may 2013 Added peptides into the equation (sorry for the pube shot)

Feeling alot better now and look like I train again. currently 15.7st. I was between 16.5 and 17st in pic 1.

Now I'm sowly starting to gain again. I feel like I have a better understanding of my body and diet.

Actually enjoying the challenge of training with gear at the minute - when I was on I got away with alot when it came to diet - now I find I have to more dedicated to my diet and cardio than I did on gear.

However as soon as my wife is pregas I'm sure I'll treat my self to an epic course lol.


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Cool transformation.. since you have been strict with the diet.. them abs are looking more solid


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Roller coaster of a year mate! Well done for reigning diet in, made excellent progress.

Also congrats on getting the mrs pregnant! Treat yourself to an epic course!!


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

do you have a link to the carb cycling diet you mentioned? Looking at the photos it certainly seems to have helped.

Its good to see progress style photos like these, the improvement from shot 2 until the last is very noticeable.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

YummyMummy said:


> Cool transformation.. since you have been strict with the diet.. them abs are looking more solid


Thanks man - I realise now diet is the key - better late than never lol


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Should be banned for the pube shot but that's great progress mate.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Roller coaster of a year mate! Well done for reigning diet in, made excellent progress.
> 
> Also congrats on getting the mrs pregnant! Treat yourself to an epic course!!


Thanks but she's not preg yet - still plugging away at that.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Ironman said:


> Thanks but she's not preg yet - still plugging away at that.


Ah sorry misread it, doof.

Early congrats anyway


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

lambrettalad said:


> do you have a link to the carb cycling diet you mentioned? Looking at the photos it certainly seems to have helped.
> 
> Its good to see progress style photos like these, the improvement from shot 2 until the last is very noticeable.


this is the article

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/21761-very-good-article-carb-cycling.html

Though I replaced the zero carb days with low carbs. Worked a treat.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

C.Hill said:


> Ah sorry misread it, doof.
> 
> Early congrats anyway


 thanks man


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Ginger Ben said:


> Should be banned for the pube shot but that's great progress mate.


 haha true. Should have cropped that


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Great results mate


----------



## lambrettalad (May 3, 2012)

Ironman said:


> this is the article
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/21761-very-good-article-carb-cycling.html
> 
> Though I replaced the zero carb days with low carbs. Worked a treat.


Cheers for the link, your pics show just how important diet is.


----------



## stoatman (Sep 13, 2012)

Good progress mate, looking good. That last pic is definitely a bit to Penisey for my liking though. Ha ha.


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

good progress mate hwo far you got left to go?


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

I think both timed carbs and cycling carbs are the best ways of cutting... I tried keto it was too hard.


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Dave_b said:


> good progress mate hwo far you got left to go?


Just cracking on mate - no definate end time - just off the juice while trying for our 3rd child. I'm looking at it as a challenge to see whats the best condition I can get myself in. Always trying to put on muscle just its alot slower at them moment.


----------



## Dave_b (Jul 7, 2012)

Ironman said:


> Just cracking on mate - no definate end time - just off the juice while trying for our 3rd child. I'm looking at it as a challenge to see whats the best condition I can get myself in. Always trying to put on muscle just its alot slower at them moment.


sounds good mate. What peps are you using? i would say I'm a similar build/ weight to you...maybe a bit fatter at the moment lol...wouldnt mind being able to come off gear and retain size like that.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Good progress there matey&#8230; How old are you?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

MuscleM8 said:


> Good progress there matey&#8230; How old are you?


37 bud


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Dave_b said:


> sounds good mate. What peps are you using? i would say I'm a similar build/ weight to you...maybe a bit fatter at the moment lol...wouldnt mind being able to come off gear and retain size like that.


just on the standard grhp2 and mod, jumped on after reading pscarbs intro to them. 100mcgs 3 times a day for each - I can definatley feel the difference. Gonna try putting small amounts of insulin in pw to see how that does.

I think if I started them earlier and sorted my diet out earlier I could have kept a bit more size from my last course. Still onwards and upwards. I'm happy plodding on at the moment juice free - think its just what I needed after years of steroid abuse lol


----------



## reza85 (Jan 11, 2009)

All the best mate and hats off for going cold turkey


----------



## Kev1980 (Jan 18, 2011)

Ironman said:


> just on the standard grhp2 and mod, jumped on after reading pscarbs intro to them. 100mcgs 3 times a day for each - I can definatley feel the difference. Gonna try putting small amounts of insulin in pw to see how that does.
> 
> I think if I started them earlier and sorted my diet out earlier I could have kept a bit more size from my last course. Still onwards and upwards. I'm happy plodding on at the moment juice free - think its just what I needed after years of steroid abuse lol


Stupid question but peptides are injectables same as ass?


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Kev1980 said:


> Stupid question but peptides are injectables same as ass?


Yes mate they are


----------

